# Dallas/Ft Worth no blocks because of Harvey



## danadiana (Jul 21, 2016)

The day before Harvey hit there were tons of blocks, as usual, but now it's like it was during Botgate, no blocks at all. I managed to get a 4 hr this morning, with 11 packages, that's all they had for me and no 2nd block at all. 

A bluevest said it's because of Harvey damaging their warehouse down there so they can't get loads out.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

Alot places still flooded in Houston i imagine too.. On saturday in San antonio i managed to get 2 pay increase blocks. i worked the first one the 2nd block at 5pm, warehouse told us to check in and go home that deliveries were cancelled. woot woot still got paid. And yesterday i worked a 3 hour block only delivered 2 packages 15min away from my house and 5min from each other. so i got that done within 45min of arriving at the warehouse.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Wow that's scary o_o. I have 2 4 hour blocks tomorrow I wonder what will happen with them


----------



## Paperthinhymn21 (Oct 18, 2016)

danadiana said:


> The day before Harvey hit there were tons of blocks, as usual, but now it's like it was during Botgate, no blocks at all. I managed to get a 4 hr this morning, with 11 packages, that's all they had for me and no 2nd block at all.
> 
> A bluevest said it's because of Harvey damaging their warehouse down there so they can't get loads out.


Was that dda3? I wonder if the others are the same.. I hate delivering dda1 but they seem to be the only ones popping blocks every now and then today.. may take one if theyre super light there too


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Was that dda3? I wonder if the others are the same.. I hate delivering dda1 but they seem to be the only ones popping blocks every now and then today.. may take one if theyre super light there too


DDA3 is always a mess I'm curious why you like it over Dda1?


----------



## Paperthinhymn21 (Oct 18, 2016)

The blocks are horrible at dda1 from my experience (~100blocks or so).. full of apartments and packages thrown on the end not on the original route.. dda3 has way more effecient blocks.. only delivered 10 packages total to apartments in my dozens of blocks done there. Maybe I just got lucky with my blocks lol


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

danadiana said:


> The day before Harvey hit there were tons of blocks, as usual, but now it's like it was during Botgate, no blocks at all. I managed to get a 4 hr this morning, with 11 packages, that's all they had for me and no 2nd block at all.
> 
> A bluevest said it's because of Harvey damaging their warehouse down there so they can't get loads out.


i take back my last post. thats odd dallas is down ya'l werent affected lol yesterday i couldnt get ANY blocks in SA i wonder if their doing the same thing here. may houston was a checkpoint for deliveries


----------

